# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Naim Frashëri

## Marsel

Poeti më i madh i Rilindjes Kombëtare shqiptare, atdhetar, mendimtar dhe veprimtar i shquar i arsimit e i kulturës shqiptare. Lindi më 25 maj 1846 në Frashër, ku bëri mësimet fillore dhe nisi të mësonte persishten pranë teqesë bektashiane. Më 1865 familja u shpërngul në Janinë, ku bashkë me vëllanë më të vogël Samiun, mbaroi gjimnazin grek "Zosimea" (1869). Bëri pastaj pak muaj në Stamboll, si nëpunës i vogël në zyrën e shtypit (1870), po iu shfaq tuberkulozi dhe u kthye në vendlindje për klimë të mirë. Në fillim ishte nëpunës të dhjetash në Berat e më pas i doganës në Sarandë (1372-77). Në këtë periudhë Naim Frashëri. bëri prova të vjershërimit shqip, nën ndikimin e bejtexhinjve e u dha pas vjershërimit persisht, me sukses, duke botuar më vonë edhe një përmbledhje lirika sh Tejhyjylat (Ëndërrimet, 1885). Nën ndikimin e ngjarjeve historike, sidomos të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit, njëri nga udhëheqësit e së cilës ishte Abdyli, vëllai i tij më i madh, dhe të veprimtarisë kulturore patriotike të Shoqërisë së Stambollit, në krye të së cilës ishte Samiu, Naim Frashëri. braktisi vjershërimin persisht dhe iu kushtua le tërsisë shqiptare. Poema e tij e parë e re ishte Shqipëria (1880, botuar më 1897), që entuziazmoi patriotët shqiptarë. Në Stamboll Naim Frashëri. ka qenë ndër botuesit kryesorë të revistës "Drita", më pas "Dituria"(1884-85), ku u botuan shumë vjersha të tij, proza e vargje për shkollat e para shqipe që do të hapeshin, disa shqipërime të shkrimtarit. Ai shërbente si anëtar i Komisionit të Botimeve pranë Ministrisë së Arsimit, më pas si kryetar.

Më 1886 Naim Frashëri. botoi poemën e tij të famshme Bagëti e bujqësia, atë greqisht Dëshira e vërtetë e shqiptarëve (O alithis pothos ton Alvanon) dhe katër libra për shkollat: "Vjersha për mësonjtoret e para", "E këndimit të çunavet këndonjëtoreja", (në dy vëllime, me poezi, lexime të ndryshme, njohuri të para shkencore humanitare), si dhe një "Histori të përgjithshme". Më 1888 vijoi me "Dituritë" (ribotuar më 1895 me titullin "Gjithësia", - shkenca të natyrës). Më 1890 doli përmbledhja e lirikave Lulet e verës, pastaj "Mësimet" (proza patriotike dhe të moralit) dhe Fjala flutarake (vjersha) më 1894, së fundi më 1898 poema e madhe epike Historia e Skënderbeut dhe poema fetare Qerbelaja etj. Naim Frashëri. vdiq në 20.10.1900 në lagjen Erenqoj të Stambollit, ku dhe u varros. Eshtrat e tij janë sjellë në Shqipëri. Naim Frashëri. u shqua për lirikën e tij patriotike me temë aktuale (vjershat "Gjuha shqipe", "Korçës" 1887 etj.), u këndoi me pasion të rrallë mallit dhe bukurive të atdheut ("Bagëti e bujqësia") dhe bëri thirrje të fuqishme për çlirimin e tij (krijime të ndryshme, "Dëshira e vërtetë e shqiptarëve"), si dhe për begatimin e vendit dhe një të ardhme demokratike të tij. Ai i këndoi natyrës, dashurisë (poema "Bukuria", një ndër kryesoret e tij, 1890), miqësisë, jetës intime (me brengën për të afërmit që bori). Poema "Historia e Skënderbeut"qe një kurorëzim i veprës së tij, "testamenti i tij politik e poetik", me grishje të hapëta për çlirim nga Turqia. Poema është shkruar sipas traditës së madhe barletiane. Në poemat epike ai u ndikua nga historitë e vjershëruara të Lindjes dhe nga bejtexhinjtë frashëriotë, po duke iu kundërvënë këtyre me shqipen e kulluar apo me shkarkirnin e dogmës fetare (në "Qerbelaja" dhe në veprat e tjera, që i hartoi për afrimin e elementit besimtar në lëvizjen kombëtare). Naim Frashëri. u shqua edhe për poezinë meditative, nisi në shqipet poezinë filozofike (vjersha "Perëndia"1890). Shkroi dhe proza për të vegjlit dhe bëri disa përshtatje mjeshtërore fabulash të La Fontenit. Botëkuptimi i Naimit ishte në thelb panteist e idealist. Me admirimin e madh që kishte për racionalizmin e Dekartit dhe si pasues i shquar i iluministëve francezë Volter, Ruso etj., me besimin e plotë në shkencat dhe në rolin e tyre revolucionar në shoqëri (pranimi i teorisë Kant-Laplas dhe i darvinizmit, që i propagandoi me guxim të madh për kohën), me demokratizmin e tij dhe antimonarkizmin, besimin në aftësitë e pashtershme të popullit të vet për të qëndruar, për t'u çliruar, për të vajtur përpara me hov, Naim Frashëri. u bë një veprimtar revolucionar në tërë fushat, si shkrimtar, njeri i mendimit, njeri politik. E gjithë veprimtaria e tij letrare dhe kulturore ishte e lidhur ngushtë me çlirimin dhe përparimin e vendit, me çlirimin shpirtëror dhe ndriçimin e masave të popullit. Ai kishte besim të plotë në aftësinë e mendjes për të njohur realitetin e për të vënë në shërbim të njeriut njohjen e ligjeve të botës. Kërkonte arsimim për të gjithë, emancipimin e gruas, qeverisjen demokratike, të vendit (një " demokraci prej pleqet», pra të një ngjyre shqiptare), ngrinte lart vetitë e karakterit të shqiptarëve (besën, trimërinë, bujarinë), traditat kombëtare që nga lashtësia pelazgjike. Bënte thirrje për miqësi me fqinjtë në kushtet e respektit reciprok, shpallte dashurinë në gjithë popujt e racat, ngrihej me forcë kundër Megali Idesë e pansllavizmit, duke admiruar vetitë dhe kulturën e popujve të tjerë (poezinë ,përparimtare lindore, atë greke, latine, rilindjen evropiane, romantizmin evropian, prej të cilave dhe u ndikua).

Naim Frashëri. luajti, përkrah Samiut e pas Kristoforidhit, një rol themelor për shqipen e re letrare, të cilën e shkroi me një pasuri të veçantë fjalori e sidomos frazeologjike, duke u mbështetur kryesisht në gjuhën e popullit, e shkroi të pastër dhe bëri një punë të dukshme për pasurimin e saj, duke e ngritur atë në lartësinë e një gjuhe arti të zhvilluar dhe kulture.

Ndikimi i Naim Frashëri., me gjallje të shkrimtarit dhe pas vdekjes, jo vetëm te shkrimtarët shqiptarë të kohës, por edhe të periudhës së mëvonshme, ishte i madh. Pas Çlirimit u vunë në pah dhe u çmuan gjerësisht meritat dhe vlerat e punës dhe të krijimtarisë së tij, përmes studimesh të ndryshme. Ribotimet e veprave të tij janë të shumta; përveç tyre janë bërë edhe disa botime kritike shkencore të veprave të Naimit. Emrin e Naim Frashërit e mbajnë shkolla dhe institucione të ndryshme. Për merita kulturore në Shqipërinë jepet urdhri që mban emrin e poetit kombëtar.

----------


## dikeafajtore

Do te digjem , te venitem
Si kandili kur s'ka vaj
Balte e pluhur do te behem
Te me shkele kembe e saj
Dhe do tretem duke puthur 
Ate kembe pasandaj
Ç'ke me mua
As me thua
Pse te dua
Paskam faj
Vdekja ime 
S"te prish pune
Haj, moj jete e zeze, haj


*******************

Me iku me vrap djaleria
Dhe me la mbi dhe te shkrete
M'erdhi shtriga pleqeria
Pshehtazi si qen i qete

Upupu c'me gjet , o shoke,
Do te qaj me thes ne koke....

----------


## shigjeta

Naim Frasheri lindi ne 25 Maj 1846, ne Frasher te Permetit, ku beri mesimet fillore dhe nisi te mesonte persishten prane teqese bektashiane. Me 1865, familja  u shperngul ne Janine ku bashke me vellane e vogel Samiun, mbaroi gjimnazin grek Zosimea. Beri pastaj pak muaj ne Stamboll si nenpunes i vogel ne zyren e shtypit (1870) por iu shfaq turbekulozi dhe u kthye ne vendlindje per klime me te mire. Ne fillm ishte nenpunes "te dhjetash" ne Berat dhe me pas i doganes ne Sarande. Ne kete periudhe beri prova te shkruante vjersha nen ndikimin e bejtexhive e u dha pas vjersherimit persisht, me sukses, duke botuar me vone edhe nje permbledhje lirikash "Enderimet" (1885). Nen ndikimin e ngjarjeve historike sidomosh Lidhjes Shqiptare te Prizerenit dhe te veprimtarise kulturore patriotike te shoqerise se Stambollit Naim Frasheri braktisi vjersherimin persisht dhe iu kushtua letersise shqiptare. Poema e tij e pare e re ishte "Shqiperia" krijuar ne 1880 dhe botuar me 1897 ne Stamboll. Naim Frasheri ka qene nder botuesit kryesor te revistes "Drita" e me pas "Dituria". Me 1886 botoi poemen e famshme "Bageti e Bujqesia", "Deshira E Vertete E Shqiptareve " (ne greqisht) dhe kater libra per shkollat "Vjersha per Mesonjtoret e Para" , "E kendimit te cunave kendonjetoreja". Me 1890 doli permbledhja e lirikave "Lulet e Veres" pastaj "Mesimet" (proza patriotike dhe te moralit) dhe "Fjala Fluturake" (vjerasha) me 1894. Se fundi, me 1898 botoi poemen e madhe epike "Historia e Skenderbeut" dhe poemen fetare "Qer Belaja" etj. Naim Frasheri vdiq ne 20 tetor 1900 ne Stamboll, ku dhe u varros. Eshtrat e tij me vone jane sjell ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Leila

*Shqipëri, o jetëgjatë!*

Shqipëri, o jetëgjatë,
ty të kemi mëmë e atë
dhe për ty do të luftojmë
gjersa të të trashëgojmë.
Për ty të gjithë, ditë dhe natë,
mendohemi gjerë e gjatë,
ti kurrë s´prishesh, s´shkretohesh,
as drobitesh, as rrëgjohesh,
më ke gjithë bukuritë
e tëtëra mirësitë,
ke fusha me lule shumë.
lumenj të mëdhenj pa gjumë,
male të lart' e të veshura,
buzën e detit të qeshur,
Mëje dritëz në dritë
me të gjitha mirësitë.
...................................
Shqipëri, të qofsha falë,
të kam mëmë e më ke djalë.

*Ti, Shqipëri, Më Jep Nder!*

O malet e Shqipërisë dhe ju, o lisat e gjatë,
fushat e gjera me lule, që ju kam ndër mend ditë e natë.

Ju bregore bukuroshe dhe ju, lumenj të kulluar,
çuka, kodra, brinja, gërxhe dhe pyje të gjelbëruar!

Do të këndoj bagëtinë që mbani ju e ushqeni,
o vendëthit e bekuar, ju mendjen ma dëfreni...
Ti, Shqipëri, më jep nder, më jep emrin shqiptar,
zemrën ti ma gatove plot me dëshirë e me zjarr!

*Fjalët e Qiririt*

Në mes tuaj kam qëndruar
E jam duke përvëluar
Që t'ju ap pakëz dritë,
Natënë t'jua bënj ditë.
Do të tretem, të kullohem,
të digjem, të përvëlohem,
Që t'ju ndrinj mir' e të shihni,
Njëri tjatërin ta njihni.
Për ju do të rri të tretem,
As një çikë të mos mbetëm,
Të digjem, të qanj me lot
Se dëshirën s'e duronj dot.
Unë zjarrit nuk i druhem
Dhe kurrë s'dua të shuhem,
Po të digjem më dëshirë,
Sa të mundt t'ju ndrinj më mirë.
Kur më shihni se jam tretur
Mos pandehni se kam vdekur :
Jam i gjall' e jam në jetë,
Jam në dritët të vërtetë;
Unë jam në shpirtit tuaj,
Mos më kini për të huaj.
Më është falur durimi,
Andaj po digjem si trimi,
Sa më kënda t'ju bënj mirë,
Të mos mbeti n'errësirë.
Jakëni, rreth meje rrini,
Flisni, qeshni, hani, pini
Në shpirtit kam dashurinë,
Pa digjem për njerëzinë...
Me zjarr ta djek mushkërinë
E të tretem për njerinë
Unë dua njerëzinë,
Mirësin'e urtësinë.
Në bëhi shokë me mua,
Në më doni si ju dua,
Njëri tjatrinë në doni
Të paudhë mos punoni...
Unë, duke përvëluar,
Njerëzit i kam ndrituar;
Kam qenë mik me njerinë,
Andaj i di e më dinë...
Dua shum fjalë t'ju them,
Po trembem mos ju bënj ujem.
E ku shkruhenë në kartë
Fjalët' e gjuhësë 'zjarrtë ?

----------


## shigjeta

*Bukuria**

_4_

Kudo eshte Bukuria
ne qiej, ne dhe, ne hene
ne diell, ne shenje
nder lule, nder drure, nder pyje...
po ketu eshte e tere
dhe ajo, ti, eshte bere...


_8_

Mos i hap leshrat n'ere
te m'arratiç ti mendjen time
mos me shiko dhe njehere
se m'u zemra, therrime

Si thellez e bukur, mos shko
mos veshtro si pellumbeshe
shpirtin mos ma pervelo
mos u tund si mbretereshe

Me qepalla si shtijë
mos me vra, mos me plagos
me veshtrim porsi shkendije
mos me vdis e mos me sos


_13_

E pashe dje, tek shkonte
soje ndritte gjithe jeta
pa hodh' syte e me shikonte
duke kthyer si shigjeta

Posa pashe Bukurine
zemren e varfer ma piku
ndjeva ne te dashurine
qe me erdh' e me s'me iku

*_Bukuria - eshte nje cikel qe perbehet nga 16 vjersha te shkurtera per dashurine, qe u botuan ne permbledhjen "Lulet e veres". Ne to eshte shkrire, bukuria e vashes me bukurine universale._

----------


## kafe_konjak

Bageti e bujqesi. 

nje nga shkrimet e tij te medha.

Ishte vertet i madh, duhet te flasim me shume respekt per te.

----------


## heret a vone

TE VEGJELIT

Lerini te gjithe te vijne
Te vegjelit prane meje
Ah, mos i beni te qajne
Kurre te mos mallengjehen
Syte ulur te mos mbajne
Dhe te meken e te ndehen
Por te qeshin, te nxitojne
Te bredhin e te gezojne
Te prehen e te kendojne
E kurre te mos mendohen.
Me vjen keq t'u mardhe dora
e faqja bukuroshe
Kur bie e shkreta debore
Dhe kembeza vogeloshe
Me k'ënda t'u mbaj ne duar....

N'ate sy kurre mos shtjere
Lotin e hidhur e te shkrete
Dhe mos e lere te bjere
Po falu ne buzet, gaz
Dhe ne sythit bukurine
E rriti caze nga caze
Duke u dhene urtesine.
Epu jetezen e gjate
Edhe mos i lere kurre
Pa memeze e pa ate
Dhe ne brenge e te semure
s'mund t'i shohe te mallengjyer
a te varfer a te mjere!
Dhe te grisur e te shqyer
kurre, kurre mos i lere!
Falu gjithe miresite
Te rrojen me nder ne jete
te mesojne diturite
Te behen te vertete
Te nderojne memedhene
Vlerat t'ja lartesojen
Mbi gjithe boten ta ngrene
Si lule ta zbukurojne!!


DISA FJALE TE URTA NE VJERSHA

Gjithe njerezit i duaj
Mos i pandeh per te huaj

Mos i bej njeriu ne jete
Gje qe s'do ta pesosh vete

Kusaria, ligesia
Dhe sa te keqija jane
Edhe gjithe marrezia
Padijen meme kane

Shiko faqebardhe te rrosh
E perpiqu te besh mire
Dhe me ç'do njeri te shkosh
I padem edhe i lire.

Mos e kthe fjalen kurre
Por qendro më nje si burre.

Kur te jesh i zemeruar
mendja eshte e turbulluar
bej durim sa te kullohet
Se njeriu pastaj pendohet.

Do te rrosh me nder mbi dhe?
Me te liq mos u perzje

Gjuha eshte thike e mprehte
Plage e saj nuk eshte e lehte
Shume njerez gjuha mundon
Ca te tjere i turperon.

Ai qe hiqet i madh edhe mbahet i rende
e ka mendjen te vogel e te lehte si pende.

Dhe te te falin kamjen e jetes
Mos thuaj kurre veç te verteten.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Gjuha Jonë*

Vëllezër Shqipëtarë,
të prekim urtësinë,
të zëm udhën e mbarë,
të ngjallim Shqipërinë.

Shqipëria ka qenë
dhe do të jetë,
po sot në ditët tona
të metë të mos ketë.

E ka nderuar Zoti
gjithënjë Shqipërinë
ish fort mirë qëmoti,
do bëhet dhe taninë.

Ajo ish koh e zjarrtë
dhe kish mundime tepër,
po sot pëndë dhe kartë
na duher, nuk tjetër.

O burra Shqipëtarë
të marim dituritë,
se s është koh e parë,
tani lipsetë dritë.

Të shkruajm gjuhën tonë
kombin të ndritojmë,
gjithë ç është e ka qenë
ngadalëzë ta mësojmë.

Pa shihni çgjuhë e mirë!
Sa shijë ka e hije,
çe bukur edh e lirë,
si gjuhë Perëdije.

*- Naim Frashëri -*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Gjuha e zemres* 
Flet natyra ne çdo çast ne kete bote 
Dhe te fshehten qe ka brenda, shkoqur thote. 
Kush mund ti thote keto te fshehta me gjuhen e thashethemeve?!  
Sepse kush me fjal ato shpjegon  
ose nga te trupezuarit eshte ose vetveten shpreh.  
Kaq te fshehta i thote era trendafilit, 
Keto thote dhe renkimi i bilbilit.
Gjithe sendet dhe çpermban kjo gjithesi   
Nxjerrin, shfaqin, kaq te fshehta dhe çudi.   
Reja, era, lumi, deti i shkumbezuar, 
Malet, fushat dhe livadhet e bleruar,  
Qielli, yjet dhe te tjera nje nga nje,
Flasin qarte, flasin bukur sa ska me.  
Prandaj zemres kjo gjuh i eshte dhene 
Qe ti thot asaj te fshehten e pathene. 
Fjalet e kesaj gjuhe degjojini o dijetare, 
O rrugenjohes te dijes, o zbulimtare.


*Naim Frashëri*

----------


## velsa

*Ujku dhe qëngji*

Ujku pa fe
Erth në kope
Dhe, si s'pa qën,
U fut nër dhën,
Një qënq zuri
Zëmërguri.
Qëngji i tha:
"Ore vëlla?
E po përse?
As më rrëfe
Se ç'faj të kam?
I vogël jam."
Ujku i tha:
"Do të të ha!
A e mba mënt
Më këtë vënt
Kur më shave?
Më the xhave!" 
Qëngj' i thotë:
"E ke kotë,
Unë sivjet 
Jam përmbi dhet."
"Mase, i tha,
Qe yt vëlla."
"Vëlla, tha, s'kam,
I vetëm jam."
"Fort mir', i tha,
S'paske vëlla,
Po jot ëmë
Ç'pati prëmë 
Që më qërtoi
E më kallëzoi?
Do më zinin,
Të më vrinin!"
Qëngji i tha:
"Dy muaj ka
Që s'më rron më,
Ah, ah, im më!"
Dhe s'duroi dot,
Po qau me lot.
"E yt atë,
Një brigjatë,
Më pat vrarë
Mon' e parë,"
Tha makuti,
Shpirtladuti,
Dhe më s'mënoi;
Më s'e mundoi,
Po posht' e vu
Edhe e zu
Nga lëfyti
Edh' e mbyti,
Se të ligut,
Zëmërshtrigut,
Nuk i vjen keq
Për një që heq. 


_Botuar së pari në revistën "Dituria", 10, 1885._

----------


## Lefter

*PERËNDIJA* 

Ç'sheh, është zot'i vërtetë,
Ç'dëgjon, është zër'i tija,
Gjithë ç'ka e s'ka në jetë,
Eshtë vetë perëndia.

Mos shiko valëtë p'anë,
Mos të gënjenjë rremeti,
Të tëra një burim kanë,
Gjithë ngrihen pej një deti.

Në det të math e të gjërë
Çdo valë që të sheh syri,
Atje është deti tërë,
Po valëtë mirë qyri.

Kur ta zësh gjënë të bërë,
Esht' ashtu me të vërtetë,
Po ta vësh re gjat' e gjërë,
Esht' ajy bërësi vetë.

Dhe kush flet edhe ç'gjë flitet,
Ç'duket e s'duket në jetë,
Dhe kush sheh dh'ajo që shihet,
Zot' i vërtet' është vetë.

Se e tërë gjithësia,
Që nuk' i gjëndetë fundi,
Eshtë vetë perëndia,
Për atë s'ka vënt gjëkundi.

Eshtë në shesht perëndia,
I verbëri s'munt ta shohë,
Ajo është gjithësia,
I dituri munt ta njohë.

Pe një lulezë kur shohim
Dhe të vëmë re një fletë,
Me dituri munt ta njohim
Q'atje 'shtë zot' i vërtetë.

Eshtë në shesht perëndia,
Sicilido munt ta njohë
Po s'e mbuloi e padija,
Njeriu tekdo munt ta shohë.

Kush do ta shohë të tërë,
Të shohë mirë njerinë,
Vethen' e tij re të vërë,
Atje e gjen perëndinë.

Dhe parajsi dhe skëterra,
Dhe engjëlli edhe djalli,
Edhe gjithë ç'ka të tjera,
Janë brënda tek i gjalli.

Ajy që ka mirësinë,
Ka perëndin' e të mirat,
Edhe kush ka djallëzinë,
Ka djallë e ligësirat.

Më çdo anë e kërkova,
Thashë: ku 'shtë perëndia,
Po më pasdaj e mësova,
Qënke ndaj mej' e s'e dija.

Kërkonja gjetkë ta gjeje
Zotn' e math e të vërtetë,
Ajy qënëkej ndaj meje,
E paskësha unë vetë!

Me fjal' e me agjërime
Nuk e gjen dot perëndinë,
As me kreshm' e me kungime,
Si punojn' ata që s'dinë

Trajstën' e ke plot me bukë,
Edhe hiqesh si i mjerë,
Dhe ke zën' e thua nukë,
E lipën derë më derë.

Eshtë ndaj teje i gjallë,
Ti e kërkon nëpër gurë,
Në të rrem' e në përrallë,
Andaj nuk' e gjen dot kurrë.

Pa s'vdes kurrë perëndia,
Po kush vdes në jetë vallë?
Gjë s'vdes, sepse gjithësia
Eshtë gjithënjë e gjallë.

Qeshë diell, ishnja hënë,
U bësh' uj' e balt' e erë,
Yll e zok e dash kam qënë,
Pa dhe njeri shumë herë.

Sa det i math e i gjerë
Edhe sa mijëra valë!
Sicil atje do të bjerë,
Prapë soje do të dalë.

Mijëra shpirtëra ngrihen,
Bijen mijëra të tjera,
Vjen dimëri, lulet pshihen,
I nxjer prapë në shesht vera.

Nj'është, po ka shumë ngjyrë,
Duket sikur s'ka të ngjarë,
E sheh fytyrë-fytyrë,
Po 'shtë i njëjt' e i pandarë.

Ajy është trëndafili
Edhe gjëmb' i trëndafilit,
Ajy është dhe bilbili,
Ajy dhe zër' i bilbilit.

Mos shiko ç'rrobë ka veshur,
Eshtë brenda vet' i qetë,
Syr' i t'urtit e sheh xhveshur,
Veç ati s'ka gjë ndë jetë.

Zoti është gjithësia,
Ajy është gjithë ç'janë,
Po kush njeh vethen e tija,
S'e kërkon më tjatër anë.

Dhe qelqeja u hollua
Dhe vena, pa u përzjenë
S'ka ven', është qelqe thua,
A s'ka qelqe, është venë.

Unë ndaj teje një pikë,
O det i gjer' e pa anë!
Të hynj brënda më vjen frikë,
Po s'hiqem dot dhe mënjanë.

Të kisha zën' e bilbilit,
Gjithënjë do të këndonja
Bukurin' e trëndafilit,
Dhe kurrë të mos pushonja.

Po ti vetë je, o bilbil,
Ti je edhe dashuria,
Ti je edhe trëndafili
Edhe bukuri e tija.

Ti je ç'është jet' e tërë,
Ti je vetë gjithësia,
Ti vetë njeri je bërë,
More fytyrën e tija.

Oh! det i math e i paanë,
Në një stamnë qysh ka hyrë?
Ajy q'është gjithë ç'janë,
U mbloth tok më një fytyrë.

Më çdo anë që shikova,
Pashë mirë që je vetë,
Të gjeta tek të kërkova,
Zot'i math e i vërtetë.

Pe trupi shpirt është bërë,
Edhe shpirti trup në jetë
Eshtë bërë, një i tërë
Gjithë ç'është, është vetë.

Paskëtaj, o shokë, kurrë
Mos kërkoni perëndinë
Nëpër mur' e nëpër gurë,
Po shihni mirë njerinë.

Zëmr' e njeriut në jetë
Eshtë vënd' i perëndisë,
Esht' atje zot' i vërtetë,
Det' i math i gjithësisë.

Ajy është gjithësia,
Edhe udh' e perëndisë,
Eshtë vetëm njerëzia,
Q'i duhetë njerëzisë.

Mer dorën e diturisë,
Pa ajo do të të nxjerë
Gjer te fron' i perëndisë,
Ndaj soje do të të shpjerë.

Esht' e vërtetë kjo punë,
Mos qëndroni n'errësirët,
Se këtë s'e gjeta unë,
E kanë thënë të mirët.


_Marrë nga "LULETË E VERËSË", botuar së pari në Bukuresht më 1890_

----------


## Mision

Naim Frasheri

Vdiq Naimi, vdiq Naimi,
moj e mjera Shqiperi!
Mendjelarti, zemertrimi,
vjershetori si ai!

Vdiq Naimi, po vajtoni
shqipetarka, shqipetare!
Naimne kur ta kujtoni,
mos pushoni duke qare!
..................................

Vdiq Naimi, gjithè thone,
qani turq, qani kaure!
Bilbil i gjuhese tone
sdo te degjohet me kurre!

Vdiq Naimi, qe kendoi
trimerine, Skenderbene,
vdiq Naimi, qe levdoi
dhe nderoi memedhene!

Vdiq Naimi, po cte gjeti,
o moj Shqiperi e mjere!
Vdiq Naimi, po kush mbeti?
Si Naimi ska te tjeve.

Vdiq Naimi! Vdekj e shkrete,
pse more te tille burre?
I ndrite shpirti per jete,
mos i vdekte nami kurre

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

_" Rruga jonë është e mbushur me gjemba, po ideali është aq i lartë sa ia vlen të ecësh edhe mbi gjemba."_

*Naim Frashëri*

----------


## shigjeta

*nga Bukurija*

_9_

Zëmra jote ne krahrort tënd
është hekur brenda nergjënd
dhe në linjai krahruar
si në dhė gur i paçmuar
dielli zënë me rezë
vera në qelqe të zezë
shpirti brënda nër qivure
Zot i math në katër mure

_10_

Do të shkrihem 
të venitem 
si kandili, kur ska vaj

balt e pluhur
do të bëhem
të më shkelnjë këmb e saj;

e të prehem
duke puthur
atë këmbë pasandaj

As më thua:
çke me mua?
Pse te dua, paskam faj?

Pse heq unë
Hidhërime
a në vdeçka, ti mos qaj;

vdekja ime
stë prish punë
haj, e zeza jetë, haj!

----------


## EXODUS

*
*  *
 *Mejtimi*


Rri mejtohem shumë herë
Tek perëndon yll'i zjarrtë,
Edhe hapetë një derë,
Soje rrjeth një drit' e artë.
Retë, nga pak' e nga pakë,
Marrën një tjatër fytyrë,
Bënenë të kuqe flakë,
E deti ndrin si pasqyrë.
Oh! sa të bukura janë
Fushatë që gjelbërojnë,
Qiejtë që s'kanë anë,
Luletë që lulëzojnë,
Zoqthitë që flasin belbër
E fluturojnë ndë erë,
Pyll'i veshur më të gjelbër,
Deti i qet' e i gjerë,
Lumi që nxjerr oshëtimë,
Që bubullin nëpër male
Dhe ikën me fishëllimë
Nëpër fusha me ngadale,
Brigjet' e veshurë me bar,
Me lule, me gjeth, me fletë,
Rrahurë n'ergjënt edhe n'ar,
Ahu me krye përpjetë!
Më çdo kënt edhe më çdo vis
E më çdo çuk' e çdo brinjë
Shoh një plep, një vith a lis,
Një qarr, një bush, një dëllinjë.
Hap sytë dhe përqark shikonj
Fushë, limë, brigje, male,
Edhe të shkuarat kujtonj
Një nga një, dalengadale.
Për ata që janë ndarë
Prej nesh, që rrinim gjithë tok
Edhe më s'i kemi parë,
Që i patmë shpirt edhe shok,
Zëmëra më përvëlohet
Edhe them vallë ç'u bënë,
Kur shoh që koha po ndrrohet
Dhe të mugëtit ka rënë,
Po rrjeth nëpër hapësirë
Edhe sa vete po shtohet,
Lint nata me errësirë,
Dheu e qielli ndryshohet.
Kështu rrotullohet moti,
Yjt' e hëna sytë hapin
Dhe pas nomit q'u vu Zoti
S'rrinë, po gjithënjë çapin.
Lumi me një psherëtimë
Ikën edhe vete në det,
Dëgjohet një bubullimë,
Që përhapetë përmbi dhet.
Duke shkuar dit' e net,
E duke ndërruarë moti,
Vemi si lumi në det,
Nga Zoti, prapë te Zoti...

----------


## Diabolis

"Zot! fali Shqipëris' e shqipëtarëvet, q'i falenë emërit tënt, gjithë të miratë, që ka në jetë, dhe mërgoji nga gjithë të ligatë.
Epi njeriut shpëtimin' e fatbardhësinë, Mëmëdheut drith' e begati, gjësë duk, zëmërësë njerëzi e butësi, shpirtit lartësi e mirësi, mëmës' e atësë fëmijë, fëmijësë dashuri, kafshëvet e bagëtisë ushqim e gas, folesë zogj, zogut fole, bimësë kalli, kallirit bukë, lumit ujë, të varfërit ndihmë, zogut drudhe, drurit pemë, se Ti je Zot i math e i vërtet' i gjithësisë pa-anë!
E Perëndis' u bëftë."

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Naim Frashëri* 

Fjalet e Qiririt

Në mes tuaj kam qëndruar
E jam duke përvëluar,
Që t'u ap pakëzë dritë,
Natënë t'ua bënj ditë. 


Do të tretem, të kullohem,
Të digjem, të përvëlohem,
Që t'u ndrinj mir' e të shihni,
Njëri-tjatërin të njihni.


Për ju do të rri të tretem,
Asnjë çikë të mos mbetem,
Të digjem e të qanj me lot,
Se dëshirën s'e duronj dot.


Unë zjarrit nuk i druhem
Dhe kurrë s'dua të shuhem,
Po të digjem me dëshirë,
Sa të munt t'u ndrinj më mirë.


Kur më shihni se jam tretur,
Mos pandehni se kam vdekur;
jam i gjall' e jam ndë jetë
jam në dritët të vërtetë,


Unë jam në shpirtin tuaj,
Mos më kini për të huaj,
M'është falurë durimi,
Andaj po digjem si trimi,


Se ma k'ënda t'u bënj mirë,
Të mos mbeti n'errësirë.
Jakëni rreth meje rrini,
Flisni, qeshni, hani, pini,


Në shpirt kam dashurinë,
Pa digjem për njerëzinë,
Lemëni të përvëlohem,
nukë dua më të ftohem,


Dua ta djek trupn' e kretë
Për atë zotn' e vërtetë.
Me zjarr ta djek mushkërinë
E të tretem për njerinë,


Bashkë me gëzimt të tija
të vete te perëndia.
Unë dua njerëzinë,
Mirësin' e urtësinë.


Në bëhi shokë me mua,
Në më doni si u dua,
Njëri-tjetërin në doni,
Të paudhë mos punoni.


O zëmëra fluturake,
Qasju pakë kësaj flake!
Mase krahët t'i përvëlon,
Po dhe shpirtin ta shënjtëron.


Unë duke përvëluar,
Njerëzit i kam ndrituar.
Kam qënë mik me njerinë,
Andaj i di e më dinë.


Gjithë tuajt' i kam parë,
Mëm' e at' e fis e farë,
Si tani gjithë i kam ndër mënt,
Që rrininë më këtë vënt.


Edhe sot nër ju ata shoh,
Se shpirtin e tyre ua njoh,
Dhe unë si ju jam ndruar
E jam përzjer' e ndryshuar,


Pa jam bërë shumë herë
Zjar e uj' e balt' e erë.
Jam një shkëndijë pej qielli
dhe një drudhëzë pej dielli.


Edhe ndër qiej fluturonj,
Edhe brënda në det qëndronj,
Shumë herë fle në baltë,
Diku ndodhem dhe në mjaltë


Bënem qëngj e kec i pirë,
Lul' e bar e gjeth i mbirë.
Dua shumë fjalë t'u them,
Po trëmbem mos i bënj ujem.
E ku shkruhenë në kartë
Fjalët' e gjuhësë zjarrtë?

----------


## EXODUS

Eshte nje poeme e gjate, pa kursyer vlerat e padiskutueshme artistike dhe mesazhin qe percjell...poema do t'i nenshtrohet postimit ne disa pjese...

**
*  **

*PARAJSA*


O vëllezrë shqipëtarë!
Pa të zëm' udhën e mbarë,
T'i bijem pas urtësisë
Dhe dritës e diturisë,
Të mos rrimë n'errësirë,
Se nuk është pun' e mirë.
Neve që qemë njëherë
Në gjithë botët të ndjerë,
Dhe të par' e të lëvduar,
E të rënd' e të dëgjuar,
Trima të fort e të mirë,
Të rrimë sot n'errësirë.
. . . . . . . . . . . . .
Ishin trima prindit tanë,
Pa emrë përjetë lanë.
Aleksandr'i Math i ndjerë
Dhe shumë shokë të tjerë,
Që ishinë me të të parë,
Qenë gjithë shqipëtarë.
Muntnë së pari Greqinë,
Pasdaj muntnë dhe Persinë.
Zunë dhe Hind e Afrikë
Burratë trima pa frikë.
Faqen e dheut e fituan,
Më çdo anë mbretëruan.
Selefqinjtë, Ptolemenjtë, 
Gjithë ç'qenë të mbëdhenjtë, 
S'qen' as grekrë as bullgarë,  
Ishin burra shqipëtarë. 
Kombinë tën e nderuan 
Dhe Evropën e shpëtuan 
Nga kurt' i zi i Persisë, 
Dh'i dhanë nder Shqipërisë...
vijon...

----------


## EXODUS

*
* *
*PARAJSA*

Pirrua romanët mundi 
E gjithë jetën e tundi. 
Kostandin'i Math, qe'i thonë,
Dhe'ai ish nga fara jonë.
Gjithë njerëzit e mbarë,
Thua, qenë shqipëtarë.
Shqipëtari ka lëftuar,
Dhe ai ka mbretëruar.
Aleksandr' i Math Greqinë
E kishte bërë të tinë,
Me luft' e kishin marë
Prindit tanë kordhëtarë,
Pa në Thivë njerës lanë, 
Thivasit u ngren' i vranë, 
I vranë me të pabesë,
Pas zakonit të Moresë.
Shqipëtarët kordhëtarë
Thivësë i vunë zjarrë!
S'i kursyenë gjë zjarit,
Vetëm shtëpin' e Pindarit,
Se ish vjershëtor i ndjerë
Dhe i parë mbi të tjerë.
Shqipëtarët pas Greqisë
Iu lëshuanë Asisë,
Njeri kurrë nuk i mundi,
As u qëndroi dot gjëkundi,
Gjithë përpara i vunë,
Faqen e dheut gjith' e zunë.
Burr' i math i Shqipërisë
Ndënji në fron të Persisë,
E arratisnë Daranë, { Darai III }
Njerëzi e ti e vranë!
Aleksandri dha lirinë,
E shpëtoi nga zgjedh' Asinë,
I dha nder dhe Shqipërisë,
Mëmës së ti, qe'i dha sisë,
Përkujdesi njerëzinë
Dhe pruri qytetërinë,
Bëri udhë e qytetë,
Pru gëzim në gjithë jetë
Edhe sot Aleksandria
Na rrëfen punët e tija.
Evropën e ka shpëtuar
Nga njëzgjedh e mallëkuar.
Këto punë shqipëtarët
I bënë, ata të parët,
Ata të parëtë tanë,
Edhe emërë na lanë.
Edhe Pirroja ish burrë,
Që s'ka pasur shokë kurrë.
Ai romasit i mundi,
Italinë tër' e tundi;
Tekdo që kishte lëftuar,
Botën e kish tëmerruar.
Kshu edhe shumë të tjerë
Shqipëtar' ishin të ndjerë.
Ishte mëm' e trimërisë
Edh' e zonj' e urtësisë
Shqipëria kurdoherë,
Që nxirte burra të vlerë.
Trima burra të vërtetë
Sa kanë qënë në jetë
Të gjithë ajo i polli,
Trimëria soje dolli.
Qe dhe një koh' e një ditë,
Që polli dhe perënditë,
I pat pjellë Shqipëria,
Pa u falej njerëzia,
Dhe besoninë qëmoti
Që në Shqipëri rrij zoti,
Vij rremet i njerëzisë,
E i falej Shqipërisë.
Tomori nuk ësht' i pakë,
Që nxjer dhe sot zë pa flakë,
Se rrininë perënditë
Ndë atë natë e ditë!
Prindit tanë i besonin
Perëndit' e s'i mërgonin.
Perëndi e trimërisë
Ishte mëm' e Shqipërisë.
Shqipëtari trim me fletë
Rronte gjithënjë në jetë,
Shigjet' e ti vrëngëllinte,
Vdekjenë me vet' e shpinte!
Perëndi e bukurisë
Me shijët të gjithësisë,
Q'ësht' e bardhë si dëborë
Nuk e lij kurrë Tomorë,
Flinte në shtratthit të artë
Shtat' i bardhë posi kartë.
Leshërat i kish të arta
Edhe faqezët të zjarta,
Ballë, gushë, krahëruar,
Llërë, pulpë, këmbë, duar,
Pej drite ishinë bërë,
Sikundër dhe trup' i tërë.
Si dëbor' e kishte gjinë,
Pa sill nër mënt bukurinë! 
Kur kthehej e të shikonte,
Zëmrënë ta përvëlonte.
Zën' e kishte si bilbili,
Faqetë si trëndafili,
Diellin e urdhëronte,
Në gjit të saj perëndonte,
Në shtratthit të saj e vinte,
Edh' e mbant' e nuk e linte,
Tërë natën e pushtonte,
Pa në mëngjest e lëshonte.
Hëna këto duke parë,
Dhe duke tretur e tharë,
Ligej fort shum' e drobitej,
Kahënitej e venitej,
Se i haj zëmrën nakari,
Që djek i shkreti si zjarri.
Perëndi e bukurisë,
Q'ei jep dritë njerëzisë,
Nga gjir' i saj dritë qitte,
Hënënë e përsëritte,
I jep pjesë bukurie
Edhe shij' e drit' e hije
Vijon...

----------


## EXODUS

*
* *

 *PARAJSA*


Dhe fqinjët e Shqipërisë,
Armikët e perëndisë,
Kshu treteshin nga nakari,
se ish burrë shqipëtari.
Sa mbretërë të dëgjuar,
Në Shqipëri të uruar,
Sa burra të fort' e trima,
Me vështrim si vetëtima,
Kan' ardhur e kanë shkuar,
Dh' emri s'u është haruar!
Me ta bashk' ish trimëria,
Dhe me ta ish urtësia,
Të dyj' ato mbretëronin,
Mëmëdhen' e lulëzonin,
Ish parrajsë Shqipëria,
Se ishte gjall mirësia.
Bukuri e perëndisë,
Perëndi e bukurisë,
Këmbergjëntë, leshflorinjtë,
Duke mbledhurë pëqinjtë,
Në Shqipëri tekdo shkelte,
Bari mbint' e gjethi çelte,
Dhe luletë lulëzonin,
E bilbilëtë këndonin.
Ajo dhe në re qëndronte,
Edhe nd'erë fluturonte,
Tekdo vij, ip bukurinë,
E përndante mirësinë.
Bëheshin mollëtë ftonjtë,
Portokaletë, lemonjtë,
Manatë, rrushtë, qershitë,
Fiqtë, arratë, lajthitë,
Pjeshka, thana, vadhja, shega,
Ulliri me shumë dega,
Gruri, misëri, peceli,
Elbi, tërshëra e meli.
Ish i veshur vëndi gjithë,
Dhe pill shumë pem' e drithë,
Drur'i dardhësë me dardhë
Ish si zonja sisëbardhë.
Nër fushatë luleshumë
Lumënj vrapmëdhenj pa gjumë
Shkoninë duke kënduar
Me kanisk të math nër duar.
Ata mëmë kanë renë,
E ajo ka atë denë.
Dheu, kafshëtë, bagëtia,
Shpestë, gjithë njerëzia,
Pin' ujët e tyr' e prëhen,
Dhe bimërat pa të s'bëhen.
Tek shkonte lum' i uruar,
Qe'ishte si ar i kulluar,
Kafshëtë dhe bagëtia,
Lëçinin si mizëria.
Edhe grat' e Shqipërisë
Gjithë me foshnjë në sisë,
Sicila ish mbretëreshë
Dh'e bukur si pëllumbeshë
S'shihnje një gjë të shëmtuar
Dhe pa gas e të helmuar.
Edhe vashëzë mes'hollë
I kuqte faqja si mollë,
Dorën q'e kish pej ergjëndi,
S'e hiqte nga avlëmëndi,
Gjithë ç'i duhej në jetë,
I bënte të tëra vetë.
Në viset të Shqipërisë
S'kish gjë përveç mirësisë,
Moskamja dhe varfëria
E të tjera të këqija?
Kurrë në Shqipëri s'ishin,
Mase dhe emërë s'kishin.
S'kish as kurva as kurvarë,
as të liq kish as kusarë,
Gjithëkush vetë punonte,
E njeri nukë përtonte;
Sicili fort mirë shkonte,
Haj, pij dhe tepëronte;
Këto me djers' i fitonin,
Më shumë nukë kërkonin,
Se kish duk nga perëndia 
Dhe uratë Shqipëria.
Ish shumë trim shqipëtari
Dhe i bukur si fill ari,
Si burratë edhe gratë
Ishinë trime me shpate,
Ish ligë vëllazëria,
Edhe besë miqësia.
Shqipëria gjithë nderë
Kisht' e ishte shum' e ndjerë.
Shqipëtari ish i mirë,
Dhe kish emër të pavdirë.
Shqipëria shum' e vlerë
Ish e madh' e gjat' e gjerë,
Se ahere s'ishin shqehtë,
As maxharëtë, as vllehtë,
Ishin gjithë shqipëtarë
Në atë kohët të parë,
Qeltëtë kishinë fqinjë, 
Qe'ishinë brinjë për brinjë.
Ishte një tjatrë jetë,
Shi t'artë shtininë retë,
Ish një ver' e gjithënjëshme
E një kohë shum' e bëshme,
Dhe në dimërë vërritë,
Që mbaninë bagëtitë,
Ishinë plot manushaqe,
Dheu kish bukuri mi faqe...
vijon...

----------

